# Neuer Song: Stefanie Heinzmann "wühlt im Dreck"



## Stefan102 (22 Feb. 2012)

​
Stefan Raab (45) ist dafür bekannt, dass er einen guten Riecher für große Talente hat. Nicht nur die Entdeckung von ESC-Gewinnerin Lena Meyer-Landrut (20) geht auf sein Konto, auch Roman Lob (21) hat mit seiner Stimme die Herzen und Ohren der Zuschauer im Sturm erobert. Doch während der TV-Moderator immer weiter fleißig nach neuen Stimmwundern sucht, sollte man seine früheren Entdeckungen nicht vergessen.

Wer sich an die Show mit dem klangvollen Namen „SSDSDSSWEMUGABRTLAD“ erinnern kann, der hat eine Sängerin sicherlich nicht vergessen: Stefanie Heinzmann (22) meldet sich endlich mit einem neuen Album zurück! Vor vier Jahren wurde sie zum Superstar gekürt, der singen kann, was er möchte und gerne auch bei RTL auftreten darf. Obwohl zahlreiche Auszeichnungen wie Echos oder Cometen folgten, wurde es allmählich ruhiger um die Musikerin. Doch in dieser Zeit war sie keineswegs untätig. Im Gegenteil, sie hat an ihrem mittlerweile dritten Album gefeilt. Die Bandbreite der Songs reicht von gefühlvollen Balladen wie „Everyone's Lonely“, das aus der Feder von Jamie Cullum (32) stammt, bis hin zu Up-Tempo-Stücken mit Ohrwurm-Charakter.

Zur letzten Kategorie gehört auch die erste Single-Auskopplung „Diggin' In The Dirt“. „So viel Stefanie Heinzmann hat es noch nie auf einem Album gegeben", verspricht die Künstlerin auf der Homepage ihrer Plattenfirma Universal Music. Ab dem 16. März kann sich jeder selbst davon überzeugen, wie viel von der sympathischen Brillenträgerin tatsächlich in der neuen Platte steckt. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## moonshine (22 Feb. 2012)

sie hat mir immer schon gut gefallen, und ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf die neue CD 


eine tolle Stimme hat sie :thumbup:


----------



## Little_Lady (22 Feb. 2012)

Diggin' In The Dirt heisst *Graben im Dreck* liebes Promiflash.


----------



## Tom G. (22 Feb. 2012)

Ihre Stimme fand ich immer schon super, ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, sie schon mal so sexy gesehen zu haben.

Der Anblick nur ihrer Schulter macht mich deutlich mehr an, als das komplette Programm von La Mica im Dschungel.

Gar nicht mag ich allerdings ihre Lippenpiercings!


----------



## kaiv1965 (27 Sep. 2012)

Schöne Schweizerin :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2012)

gefällt mir


----------



## öhm_ja (29 Sep. 2012)

Tom G. schrieb:


> Ihre Stimme fand ich immer schon super, ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, sie schon mal so sexy gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Der Anblick nur ihrer Schulter macht mich deutlich mehr an, als das komplette Programm von La Mica im Dschungel.
> 
> Gar nicht mag ich allerdings ihre Lippenpiercings!



stimmt, da geb ich dir recht.
schaut aus wie zügelösen...fehlen nur noch die zügel...


----------



## logge1968 (1 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöne stimme und natürlich hübsche frau  ich find sie klasse ..so wie das bild .. vielen dank für deinen post :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2012)

Ich kann euch Steffi nur ans Herz legen. Nicht nur ist sie eine schnuckelige und für mich sehr schöne Frau, sondern hat zudem eine sehr emotionale Stimme. Ihr aktuelles Album ist wirklich sehr gut. Und immer wenn sie schwitzerdütsch redet find ich das total süß, auch wenn ich kein Wort verstehe


----------

